# Over 50 'Can Do' - Arm Strengthening and Toning Exercises with NO Equipment Needed



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2015)

I used to do some arm exercises at home, either pushing off of a kitchen counter or wall unit, a wall or dips on the bottom step on my staircase for the triceps.  Here's a gal who put together a 25 minute routine for arm exercises that you can do at home without any equipment.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2015)

This is what my body-weight only program is all about. No gym, no equipment, I love it, and I can do them in a tiny space if need be, or just while I'm waiting for water to boil, LOL!  Thing is, what I do isn't for everyone because some enjoy the socializing at gyms etc.  But it's great for folks like me that like to get'er done, and do at home in my jammies if I want


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks SB.  You'll never get my dumbbells away from me though!    And I do these at home as I have my own sets.  I also do triceps dips on a chair and pushups.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2015)

I say if you are doing exercise weight-training, any activity you like/love, and it works, stick with it


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I say if you are doing exercise weight-training, any activity you like/love, and it works, stick with it



Yep. It works.  Can't say I love it but I love that I can do it and I love the results. I do like going to the gym.  Sometimes there is socializing but not much and not for long.  I'm there to work!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 19, 2015)

Funny, but while I was at PT yesterday doing a pulley exercise for my shoulder, I looked at my wife and she was exercising her arms in the chair she was sitting in front of me. I looked at her and said "go for it!". I remember when I went to PT for my hip replacement, the Physical Therapist put me on a treadmill for a few minutes and my wife got on the other treadmill and started exercising. This was at 7AM and it was just us and one Therapist there. 

When my shoulder gets back to "good" ROM, and I'm no longer in a sling, we will go back to playing our Wii Game.........which can definitely build up a sweat for both of us. 

During the summer months, after my wife gets off of work, we like to take a walk around our apt. complex. 

On the weekends, when the weather is right for it, our power boat will go out. That is definitely exercise! 

And, then there is the Gun And Rife Range that we members of and go to during the year. Another definite exercise thing we do.


----------

